# Lackadaisy Anyone?



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

SO! how many lackadaisy fans are out there? in case you don't know,"Lackadaisy is a webcomic created by American artist Tracy J. Butler. Set in a Prohibition-era 1927 St. Louis with a population of anthropomorphic cats, the plot chronicles the fortunes of the Lackadaisy speakeasy after its founder is murdered." basically it's the 1920's but with CATS! it's a got a mix of comedy and drama in it and is just overall pretty neat. so any fans and if so,who's your fave cat? my homegirl is serafine the voodoo queen.






__





						Lackadaisy
					






					www.lackadaisycats.com


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

I got the physical book and its signed as well! I just love everything with the 1920s.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I got the physical book and its signed as well! I just love everything with the 1920's.


neat.XD you hear about the animated thing they are working on?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> neat.XD you hear about the animated thing they are working on?


Yes, I am eagerly looking forward to it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I am eagerly looking forward to it.


as am i.XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 7, 2022)

I never heard of it before now, but I'll bookmark it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I never heard of it before now, but I'll bookmark it.


it's pretty neat. they also have a youtube channel if you start getting super into it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 10, 2022)

WOO!


----------

